# Can somebody please help me...I can't take this anymore!



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

These feelings are with me 24/7 and are very severe. I even hate waking up in the morning now because it all starts up again and I need to go through another day of this. It actually is a living hell. I feel like just going to the hospital and asking them to put me in a coma so that I can get some relief from this terrible illness, do you think they would let me do that???????

Feel like i want to crawl out of my own body, i can't take any enjoyment out of anything anymore. I can't even sit and watch tv or relax because of this mental torture I'm constantly battling against. I've tried different meds but none of them seem to work. I really fear that I'll be stuck like this forever. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## CYounkin (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sorry. The best i can do is say I relate to everything you just said. I hate waking up in the morning and when I do I try really hard just to fall back asleep cause I just can't deal with what my mind is doing to me.

Was wondering if I could ask you a question. How is it that we can't feel human but we can feel things like depression, anxiety?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

CYounkin said:


> I'm sorry. The best i can do is say I relate to everything you just said. I hate waking up in the morning and when I do I try really hard just to fall back asleep cause I just can't deal with what my mind is doing to me.
> 
> Was wondering if I could ask you a question. How is it that we can't feel human but we can feel things like depression, anxiety?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

This is what I don't understand. It's so strange!

The only time I get any relief from this is when I'm sleeping, just want to be unconscious all the time now to get away from it.


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Taylor , just remember you're not alone!!!! i feel exactly the same way....everything we've ever enjoyed, we cant even bring ourselves to doing that.... let alone the things we dont like doing..! even brushing my teeth is an internal warzone! All i can say to make you feel better is that we know how you feeling and you're not alone in this. be strong!!!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I can relate so badly right now.. the only relief I get from it is when I'm sleeping or drunk :/


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont even get a break when Im sleeping... Then I have surreal dreams and nightmares...

I agree.... It horrible..


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm the same, i can't even brush my teeth with this horror getting worse. I'm finding i can't even go for a leisurely stroll round the shops without the dp taking it there a cure for this?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm the same, i can't even brush my teeth with this horror getting worse. I'm finding i can't even go for a leisurely stroll round the shops without the dp taking it there a cure for this?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm the same, i can't even brush my teeth without this horror getting worse. I'm finding i can't even go for a leisurely stroll round the shops without the dp taking over. It spoils everything. Is there a cure for this?


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

hi taylor. Sorry you are struggling now. Oh I remember this feeling all too well; At my worst I could definitely relate. I suffered with awful DR for nearly 8 months. Mine began to get a lot better with a diagnosed thyroid problem and when I began to take Syntheroid. From my experience, it is a very slow process and with work (exercise, vitamins, eating healthy,and trying to ignore it) and time, it will get a lot better. Remember there is a reason that you are suffering from DP/DR, whether it be anxiety, or a medical illness, you have to find the major contributor and work on fixing that first and then your symptoms of DP will begin to fade. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> hi taylor. Sorry you are struggling now. Oh I remember this feeling all too well; At my worst I could definitely relate. I suffered with awful DR for nearly 8 months. Mine began to get a lot better with a diagnosed thyroid problem and when I began to take Syntheroid. From my experience, it is a very slow process and with work (exercise, vitamins, eating healthy,and trying to ignore it) and time, it will get a lot better. Remember there is a reason that you are suffering from DP/DR, whether it be anxiety, or a medical illness, you have to find the major contributor and work on fixing that first and then your symptoms of DP will begin to fade. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Kaitlyn, that's funny how you mention thyroid problems, I've also noticed thyroid issues mentioned on a couple of other people's posts too. I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid about 5 years ago and was prescribed Levothyroxine. My dp symptions have only become 24/7 in the last few months. Previously, I was was having breakthrough symptoms that maybe happened a couple of times a day, but now it is present from the moment I wake up and remains constant throuhgout the day, it is really unbearable to try to get through one minute to the next.

Do you think thyroid problems have anything to with dp? I know that sounds silly becaue dp is more of psychological/mental health problem, and thyroid is a physical illness.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Taylor. Yes I think thyroid problems can definitely contribute to dp. I was on the med go round with anti depressants and benzos. Finally I began taking syntheroid and felt better. I've since quit all meds except the syntheroid and still feeling better. I've been told that it takes time for the drs to get the thyroid med dose level so definitely keep on them about it. Also, since you're hypo like me, you will probably have to continually have your levels checked throughout your lifetime and they will have to up your dose every so often. Its a hasell but thyroid can really whack you out. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Taylor. Yes I think thyroid problems can definitely contribute to dp. I was on the med go round with anti depressants and benzos. Finally I began taking syntheroid and felt better. I've since quit all meds except the syntheroid and still feeling better. I've been told that it takes time for the drs to get the thyroid med dose level so definitely keep on them about it. Also, since you're hypo like me, you will probably have to continually have your levels checked throughout your lifetime and they will have to up your dose every so often. Its a hasell but thyroid can really whack you out. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Taylor said:


> These feelings are with me 24/7 and are very severe. I even hate waking up in the morning now because it all starts up again and I need to go through another day of this. It actually is a living hell. I feel like just going to the hospital and asking them to put me in a coma so that I can get some relief from this terrible illness, do you think they would let me do that???????
> 
> Feel like i want to crawl out of my own body, i can't take any enjoyment out of anything anymore. I can't even sit and watch tv or relax because of this mental torture I'm constantly battling against. I've tried different meds but none of them seem to work. I really fear that I'll be stuck like this forever. Can anyone help me? Thanks


Huh I know what you mean. For me it's not just the torture, it's that it is actually getting worse every week.


----------

